# Google Wallet in Jelly Bean



## A7x_777 (Jun 30, 2012)

Has anyone else had issues with Wallet in JB? I cannot add a card to charge to. When I restore using Titanium Backup, it does not restore cards, thus having to re-add the card. Everytime I do, I am informed that Google Wallet has stopped working.


----------



## Panzer (May 2, 2012)

Have you updated wallet? There was an update for new devices recently. Make sure to reset your wallet then uninstall and get from the market or just restore app alone from tb then update. When i updated from from imm30b to imm76k i had trouble getting wallet up and running again. But that is how I got it going again. Make sure to reset your wallet or you can screw up your secure element if you have not done so already the newest update is suppose to fix the secure element issue.

I just remembered I had to go back to imm30b then reset wallet then went though the above steps. Sorry about that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

